# Weevils in the Mix!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I buy my food in bulk, and both my barley and rabbit pellets came infested with weevils. I put them in the freezer for about a week as soon as I got them, but I want to know what affect the weevils could have on my mice? Are they just extra protein? Small crunchy bits, like pepper? Or could they be dangerous for my mice to eat?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pests that get into food whether they are weevils or cockroaches or moths are considered a risk(to us)not because of themselves as such but purely because you don't know where they have been walking before they gallop all over your food.If they have walked in poo and then in your rice,well you get the picture.The reality is they probably haven't been anywhere much,it's an unknown risk.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I had weevils in some grain once, and just baked the crap out of them at like 500 degrees for a few minutes. I fed them to the mice, and they seemed to specifically look for the weevils in the mix! Crunchy and delicious!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lucky mousies! A yummy protein bonus!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I think someone on the form feeds there mice cockroaches.I bet the Mice love chasing those around the cage but the crunch ewww lol.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

My mice and rats enjoy the occasional batch of live crickets! They go crazy chasing them!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have never tried them with crickets .How do you keep the crickets alive Rhasputin in between feeds?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I use them all up in one session. But they do make cricket food, gel for water, and cricket keepers for people who use them as reptile feeders.

I just buy them from the fishing store. It's like $5 for 50-100, however many they scoop up.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I see thanks for that, My local pets at home have tanks of Crickets I might get a few and try them


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Mice love insects, all sorts. I give them crickets and buffaloworms sometime. Just kill the weevils (I think they're dead already) and give your mice their extra yummie food!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have never come across weevils apart from the vine weevils and there grubs that you get in potted plants the adult being a slow moving beetle.Those little bugs you sometimes see in flour are they weevils?.I have ever bought any feed with bugs in either.I have bred My own meal worms many times I just buy dry ones now but never had much to do with the weevil.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

these are the ones we get in our flour,imaginatively named flour beetles :lol: The op is in the USA so may get different pests

Tenebrio
Tribolium

Flour beetles are members of the darkling beetle genera Tribolium or Tenebrio. They are pests of cereal silos and are widely used as laboratory animals, as they are easy to keep. The flour beetles enjoy wheat and other grains and are adapted to survive in very dry environments and can withstand high amounts of radiation (even more than cockroaches).[1] They are a major pest in the agricultural industry and are highly resistant to insecticides.

The larvae of T. molitor when full-grown are known as mealworms, small specimens and the larvae of the other species are called mini mealworms.


----------

